# Sioux Valley Retriever Club (Sioux Falls)



## Greg Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

Open test dog 7:45 @ main club grounds

raining buckets at moment...


----------



## Greg Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

4 inches in one hour south side of SF


----------



## hwtflanagan (Jun 16, 2012)

Qual Results or callbacks?


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates from this weekend's trial would be appreciated. Good luck to all the dogs and handlers! Thank you!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Gemstone's Skyy Blue 3rd in Q. Heard 2nd hand that only 4 dogs did the 3rd 4th series combo without a handle.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Open Callbacks to water blind:


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you Buzz!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates available on the Q, Derby and Amateur would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Callbacks...


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Buzz..Thank you for the update and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Results on entry express.


----------

